# First IMAF, Inc Camp of 2004



## Brian Johns (Dec 19, 2003)

To the Members of the Modern Arnis forum,

It is with much pleasure for me to announce the first IMAF, Inc (Dr. Schea group) camp of the calendar year 2004. This camp will be taking place in Midland, Michigan on the weekend of January 29th through February 1st. It is being hosted by Master Angel DeJesus. For more information, you can download the camp information in PDF format at the IMAF, Inc. website at www.modernarnis.net. Go to the "events" section for the download.

Meanwhile, have a great holiday season !

Take care,
Brian E. Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Seigi (Dec 22, 2003)

will you & Guro Dan be there?

Guro VanDerzee & I will.


----------



## Brian Johns (Dec 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seigi _
> *will you & Guro Dan be there?
> 
> Guro VanDerzee & I will. *



Hey Seigi,

How are you these days ?

As for the Midland MI camp, I plan on being there. I'm not sure about Guro Dan due to his family obligations. But I'll double check with him.

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Mao (Dec 23, 2003)

I won't be able to make this one. Sometimes that is a byproduct of lifes balancing act. There are several others (IMAF camps) during the year among other M.A. events. I would recommend going if you can though. 
  Seigi,
 I look forward to seeing you soon.

Keep the Faith,
MAO


----------



## Brian Johns (Jan 16, 2004)

Since this camp is coming up,  time for a bump up !

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Brian Johns (Jan 26, 2004)

This camp is taking place this week and so time for yet another bump up. Should be a great kickoff for the IMAF's camp schedule !! 



:asian: 

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

I And Paul, stopped by yesterday to say Hi.

I had the pleasure to be able to spend a few quick minutes Ken Smith, and a much longer discussion with Dr. Randi Schea. Brian
Zawilinski, and I did not get much chance to talk. I would have liked that. 

Enoch Carlton said hi, and I enjoyed watching him and his training partner Sparky , I was able to say a quick hi to Brian Johns as well. Scott VanDerzee was there as well only we were unable to talk. OH well, hopefully next time. Of course there were others there as well, only I did have a chance to meet or talk with them.

I always enjoy talking with Dr. Schea ( AKA Randi ), as he is very freindly and approachable and interested in the martial arts as well as history of Modern Arnis and Martial Arts.

Thank You 
:asian:


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 1, 2004)

This year's Midland camp (hosted by Master Angel DeJesus) had a small turnout. Most of the attendees are members of Master Angel's school and were very attentive and enthusiastic and show a lot of promise. While some may view the small turnout as a negative, I actually think that it was quite positive as many of the attendees got a good deal more personal hands on instruction than they would have at a large camp. Therefore, the program was tailored for those less experienced in the Professor's Art. To that end, Masters Ken Smith, Dr. Schea, and Brian Zawilinski as well as Scott VanDerZee did a terrific job of covering the basic aspects of the art of Modern Arnis as well as the IMAF curriculum. I came away from the camp impressed with the caliber of Master Angel's students and their enthusiasm for the art of Modern Arnis. All in all, a very successful camp.

As for Rich and Paul, I did briefly say hi to them but unfortunately was not able to talk to them very much as they were involved in a long conversation with Dr. Schea and I felt that it would be impolite to inject myself. In addition, the camp was getting ready for their testing.  Maybe we'll have more time to talk next time ??? 

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio






> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *I And Paul, stopped by yesterday to say Hi.
> 
> I had the pleasure to be able to spend a few quick minutes Ken Smith, and a much longer discussion with Dr. Randi Schea. Brian
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

Brian,

I hope nothing I wrote was negative. And how can small class sizes and personal attention be a bad thing?

If you want to see small classes come to out club.


----------



## Brian Johns (Feb 1, 2004)

Hey Rich,

I didn't read anything negative into your post !!  

Mao and I have small classes in Columbus too !! 

How are things going with you these days ? 

Take care,
Brian






> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Brian,
> 
> I hope nothing I wrote was negative. And how can small class sizes and personal attention be a bad thing?
> ...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Feb 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by WhoopAss _
> *Hey Rich,
> 
> I didn't read anything negative into your post !!
> ...



Brian,

I am fine. Busy with work, I have assembly lines down and on call over the weekend, and a plant down in Hungry. Not my fault, and not my responsibility, yet senior management expects the software to compensate for the hardware and to create miracles to keep people working and cars being built. I did alot to keep cars being built, yet that will take a few weeks to get it through the system.

As to Martial Arts I am doing great. I got the chance to meet Datu Shishir last weekend in Buffalo and also stop to by and talk to Dr. Randi and those at the Midland Camp this weekend. I enjoy my training, and I am making plans for the summer and other events ;~). (* Yes, I use the tilda, because my nose is crooked unlike yours  *)

I hope all is well with you and Dan.

:asian:


----------



## Cruentus (Feb 2, 2004)

and it was a great visit!  

I enjoyed saying hi to everyone, and watching people enjoy themselves with Modern Arnis.

With my travelling time for martial arts restricted due to my wedding budget this year, it is always a pleasure to be able to at least stop by events in my area.

Yea, sorry that we didn't have more of a chance to talk, Brian Johns. That was mostly my fault due to the fact that I had a training session I needed to go to later on in the evening Saturday. Oh well, maybe next time. 

Good times, and I hope to see many more like it!

 :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi IMAF, Inc. Guys & Gals,

Congratulations on the first camp of 2004.  I also talked to Dr. Schea and it sounded like you all had a good one.  Before the year is out I am going to make it to a camp.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------

